# Unplugging Mass Air Flow Sensor???



## outofcontrolfem (Apr 30, 2006)

Have a 1990 Maxima. Tried pulling out the plug from the mass air flow sensor and it won't budge. Do I need to unloosen the two screws first? If I can't ge it off, can I just disconnect the battery, remove the sensor housing from the duct and air filter box and clean it that way?


----------

